# Galveston Jetty (possibly offshore), 1-2 spots available, Tomorrow, Wed Oct. 25



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Taking the cape horn out to at least the jetties tomorrow with the good weather forecast. Have room for 1-2 more to split bait/gas. Somewhere between $30-50 depending on if we stay at the jetties or head offshore. text or call my cell 209 4847739.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

wiznut said:


> Taking the cape horn out to at least the jetties tomorrow with the good weather forecast. Have room for 1-2 more to split bait/gas. Somewhere between $30-50 depending on if we stay at the jetties or head offshore. text or call my cell 209 4847739.


Day went well. 8 big bull reds and a big ugly






























Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

we will be down new years(dec 28-jan1) if you need a couple then.


----------



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful fish!
Thanks for putting up the pics.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

gotmuddy said:


> we will be down new years(dec 28-jan1) if you need a couple then.


Sadly, but not really sadly, I'll be in Cabo during that time.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

wiznut said:


> Sadly, but not really sadly, I'll be in Cabo during that time.


lmao #firstworldproblems


----------

